# Kernel Source code released for Tmobile and ATT s3's



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey everyone i don't know how old this is but it seems like Samsung has thrown us a bone here. Before release even. Source code is released for Tmobile and ATT. Check out the link.

http://www.androidpo...siii-sgh-i747m/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sigh...there's always someone that does this in every forum. Kernel source code (which is what it always is) ≠ OS source code. I would edit your topic and post, but I would prefer users do it themselves You didn't feel like doing it after 24 hours and being back online, so I did edited the title so other people that aren't as aware are not mislead when they read it (as such things make people think and complain about things that aren't true later on [see various forums where people ask that now X is released, will it help with Y?]). Big example would be random kernel sources that wont help with the RIL on the Thunderbolt as the RIL is not part of the kernel source (just to give an example that such things do happen from misinformation).

We should all try to educate other users to understand how Android works in a more clear way when possible. Also Android blogs usually suck at giving accurate information. They're more interested in how many users click on links as that's how they (indirectly) make money.


----------



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Sigh...there's always someone that does this in every forum. Kernel source code (which is what it always is) ≠ OS source code. I would edit your topic and post, but I would prefer users do it themselves You didn't feel like doing it after 24 hours and being back online, so I did edited the title so other people that aren't as aware are not mislead when they read it (as such things make people think and complain about things that aren't true later on [see various forums where people ask that now X is released, will it help with Y?]). Big example would be random kernel sources that wont help with the RIL on the Thunderbolt as the RIL is not part of the kernel source (just to give an example that such things do happen from misinformation).
> 
> We should all try to educate other users to understand how Android works in a more clear way when possible. Also Android blogs usually suck at giving accurate information. They're more interested in how many users click on links as that's how they (indirectly) make money.


Ah well my bad. I did generalize thinking that the link would serve. I will try to be more specific in the future as I realize some people just peruse and don't follow the links(myself included). I reread my post and agree with you thanks for the correction.


----------

